# 5.9 cummins turbo diesel upgrades



## tgholmes (Dec 16, 2007)

i have 1992 5.9 160h.p. cummins pusher in my 26' class A motorhome, and i'd like to get a little more power without losing reliability and life. i've been told to add a charge air cooler for one thing, any ideas?  Gerry


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

RE: 5.9 cummins turbo diesel upgrades

Welcome to the forum ,, there are several things u can do to get more power outta u'r engine ,,, but they cost ,, i myself have a 40ft Cummins diesel and i have all the power i need ,, but i do suffer gas milage because of it ,, i'll list a few that are fairly cheap ,,,
 1) bigger exaust
 2) better type of air cleaner

If u want some really big power u can update the injectors and upgrade the puter ,, since that model only came from the factory @ about 15% power ,, 
Also updating the turbo helps ..
But as i said before ,, the fuel economy will suffer ,, and also u have to put up with some really black smoke when u get in a good uphill pull....
But other than that ,, yes it's doable ,, it just takes money     :approve:


----------



## sushidog (Dec 16, 2007)

Re: 5.9 cummins turbo diesel upgrades

Diesels can benefit greatly from "tuner chips." There are devices which adjust the tuning of your engine for more power, better mileage or both. Here's a link for some chips: http://www.usdieselchips.com/site/1622112/page/760660

The nice thing about many of these add-on programers is that you can select for the power level that you want when needed, returning your tuning to stock to retain reliability, or switch to mileage mode when cruising on level highway.


----------



## tgholmes (Dec 16, 2007)

RE: 5.9 cummins turbo diesel upgrades



> tgholmes - 12/16/2007  7:13 PM
> 
> i have 1992 5.9 160h.p. cummins pusher in my 26' class A motorhome, and i'd like to get a little more power without losing reliability and life. i've been told to add a charge air cooler for one thing, any ideas?  Gerry


 this year 1992 doesn't have a computer or chip


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

RE: 5.9 cummins turbo diesel upgrades

do u have a ck engine light that comes on when u turn the key on????
If not ,, the yup u'r right no puter ,, so need to go with the mechanical upgrades ,, injectors, turbo ,exhaust ...
Mine is a 97 so ,, i do have a puter on mine ,,
U'rs will probally need some pump work to get more power ,, wich can be done...


----------



## DL Rupper (Dec 19, 2007)

Re: 5.9 cummins turbo diesel upgrades

You need to check out GALE BANKS ENGINEERING.  They have options for upping the horsepower/torque on older Cummins diesels.  Buy a MotorHome magazine and it will give you phone numbers/web sites in the Banks ads.

Better yet:
bankspower.com/862


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

Re: 5.9 cummins turbo diesel upgrades

Good point DL ,, bty this may be the secret to the good smelling smoke HMMMMMMMMMM maybe on to something here ,,, gonna watch this post close  :clown:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## DL Rupper (Dec 20, 2007)

Re: 5.9 cummins turbo diesel upgrades

I really think the good smelling diesel smoke comes from a secret engineering technique the Cummins factory uses while assembling the engine.   :approve:  :bleh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2007)

Re: 5.9 cummins turbo diesel upgrades

if u say so ,, but i think u still put stuff in u'r tank to make it smell that way...
bty myself do think that the new diesel smells good    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------

